# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Exemple et tutoriel iOS7 UIPickerView [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul : 


*Exemple et tutoriel iOS7 UIPickerView*





> Dans ce tutoriel, nous allons parcourir un exemple simple de mise en uvre d'UIPickerView, un lment de l'interface utilisateur qui permet d'effectuer une slection parmi des choix multiples


Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter !








* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

